# North West OOM 2014 Player auction



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2014)

As some of you may of know me, Iain (nwjocko), Dave (Qwerty) & Andy (Junior) are doing a longest day challenge in June. We are playing St Annes old links, Blackpool north shore, Lytham green drive & Fairhaven in one day. The charity we are doing it for is autism initiatives. This is the charity the funds raised from this will go to, a worthy cause im sure you will all agree.

See thread in lounge :-

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...d-of-Autism-Initiatives&p=1013485#post1013485

The auction starts with each player having a starting price tag of Â£3. People can bid on each player as they would bid in an auction. Players more fancied to win will obviously cost more money but your idea of the winner might be different than everybody elses and you could get yourself a bargain! People not playing in the event are also very welcome to bid on players.

The prize for the person who buys the winner will be 50% of the total money raised and some golf prizes.

I have written a small light hearted paragraph about each player to give people an insight to what they are bidding on.

Group A

*Peterlav* â€“ Bomb machine off the tee, straight and long very often. Makes the game look easy which could intimidate a few people. Big Evertonian though and if he follows his football teams example he could look like a winner for a while then shoot himself in the foot.

*Bluewolf *â€“ Big Danny had a terrible time with injuries last season after taking a battering from his nemesis Scouser. Not only has he got to contend with the demons of that battering he also shot the round of his life putting in a card for his handicap at his new club to nearly cut his old handicap in half. Big ask to contend with the new handicap and the demons. Some guys have all the luck :rofl: 

*Valentino* â€“ This yearâ€™s chief will have loads more mates than normal this year after becoming a country member at a very nice club. Rumour has it he played his home course with a blindfold on for half of last season until he finally started getting cut down to a more accurate handicap :reefer: . If he starts this season like he finished the last he will be a tough proposition.

*Podgster* â€“ The 2014 sombrero award favourite will be a dangerous opponent this year with his fast improving game and his slowly reducing handicap. Opponents may have to wear shades for this battle as the canary has been known to blind people with his attire. He often also tires his opponents out by running everywhere, donâ€™t take him on over the hills! His biggest danger might actually come from group B in Liverbirdie who is on the handicap committee at his current course.

*Jackbfc* â€“ 2014 OOM newcomer and a bit of unknown quantity. Ripped it up on the society circuit last year so if he can bring that form to the big stage he could be a danger man.

Group B

*Liverbirdie* â€“ Mr consistent with every aspect of his game and about as likely to give a hole away as he is a butty. Has an annoying habit of pulling off miracle shots when you think you have got him beat. Living on past glories though like his footy team can Peter end the drought and pick up some silverware? 

*Gregbwfc* â€“ Built like a giant and hits it like one. Struggled with injuries which may be down to the horse wrestling he does in his spare time. Will his back be able take the strain? If he stays injury free he will be a tough man to beat. 

*Karl102* â€“ Joint favourite for the most putters bought 2014 award and another Giant. Insider knowledge points towards Karl being one of the dark horses for this competition this year. Already had a few good rounds this year that could have sneaked under the radar but not anymore. Finally seems to have found a putter that works really well (for now :tongue: ) if he can stick with that for longer than 5 mins he will be a force to be reckoned with. :ebay: 

*Odvan* â€“ A rival for Podgster in the 2014 sombrero award and a lively challenger. Quite new to the forum and making his OOM debut this year. Improving every time he steps out on the course this fella could be a real good pick at least until his handicap finds its level. Gives it a good clatter off the tee and will ruffle the feathers of the big guns on his day. Strong connections to Bolton area and going off past results that usually means theres some bandit blood in there :thup: 

*Karl cole* â€“ Another newcomer for the 2014 OOM and a somewhat unknown quantity. In the process of joining his first club and obtaining his first official handicap if he takes to competition play quickly he could prove a real bargain in this auction.

Group C (Group of death)

*NWJocko* â€“ One of the pre-tournament favourites for sure. Talks more crap about his game than David Cameron does about the UK. Got the most athletic swing in the competition and if he gets on a roll he is a real birdie machine. Donâ€™t let his trash talk about him being all over the place get into your head. His only weakness is his putting, he has had more putters than most golf retailers and if he starts to question his putter again it could all end in tears.

*Qwerty* â€“ Another market leader and a popular selection. Hit one of the best rounds of the year last year at St annes old links in honking conditions but has since lost his tea cosy and his mojo may of gone with it. Hearing rumours that he has put the tender out to grannies across the land to design a new one but will it be in time? If he starts the season well and has his hob nobs with him nobody will fancy playing against him.

*Birchy* â€“ Straight and steady is the best way to describe this chaps golf game pity the same cant be said about his figure. Can get a bit ratty with himself when hes not been fed but when his belly is full he could prove a real threat. Straight off the tee and decent with the putter but the rest is just made up as he goes along. Donâ€™t expect him to share his biscuits.

*LouiseA* â€“ Plays more golf than Rory Mcilroy so should be in decent form whenever you play her. Had some massive handicap drops in the last year to 18 months but does this mean her handicap has caught up? Im not so sure. Just pray the red tees arenâ€™t behind any off the menâ€™s tees or itâ€™s like setting a firework off in a phone box, she will not be happy.

*Huds1475* â€“ Another making his OOM debut in 2014 and not long been a member of a club. Have seen his ball striking improve markedly over the past months and could be an outsider for the 2014 sombrero award. His real weakness is his putting, seen him miss the shortest putt in history of about an inch recently so anything can happen. If he sorts that out he will be a danger.

Group D

*Garyinderry* â€“ Last yearâ€™s OOM champion will fancy his chances again this year buoyed by last yearâ€™s success. The most technical player I have ever come across and a student of the golf swing. He could explain the backswing over 3 days alone. Only hits a straight shot when he skulls it and has been compared to Bubba Watson with the amount of shapes he throws in. Not many weaknesses in this fellas game so one of the pre-tournament favourites for sure.

*Centuryg5* â€“ Another 2014 OOM newcomer. Member out at Leasowe on the Wirral which by all accounts is a tough course so this guy will know his way around a golf course for sure. His handicap will transfer well so he could make a big impression. A few wished his profile picture was him but sadly not the case.

*StuC* â€“ Lively contender would be an understatement for this chap! Bubbly character to say the least who has a presence about him. Well known for snaffling nearest the pins with dodgy shots so if hes having one of them days you might feel like the world is against you. The feint hearted might need a set of ear muffs when playing Stu as he makes himself heard. There wonâ€™t be much need for Stu to report his results back to the forum, just open your window and you will get a decent indication â€œCcccchhhhhhaaaaaaadddddddddeeeeeeeeeeâ€. 

*Vikingman* â€“ Another debutant in this yearâ€™s OOM 2014. Mid-teens handicap so will be no mug and know his way around a golf course. Widnes rugby fan so maybe he can follow his teams lead and be a surprise package in the years event.

*Scouser* â€“ Last but not least is the clear overwhelming favourite for OOM 2014 best on tee banter award is Scouser. Claims Matchplay is his game and has previous with giant killings after slaying the wolf last year. Donâ€™t play him for food whatever you do, 6 stone wet through and eats like a horse and will do anything for a good feed. Nobody will enjoy playing him as the thought of defeat and a lifetime of taunts is unbearable (ask bluewolf). Also ask him about the elephant and the pencil, a true moment of inspiration. 

Post your bids, trash talk and banter in here :dancer: 

Bid status :-

*Group A*
Peterlav -
Bluewolf - 
Valentino - Â£10 BY NWJocko
Podgster -
Jack Bfc -

*Group B*
Liverbirdie - Â£5 by Odvan
Gregbwfc -
Karl102 - Â£3 by NWjocko Â£10 by Val
Odvan -
Karl cole -

*Group C*
NWJocko - Â£10 by Qwerty
Chorleychomper -
Birchy - Â£5 by Bluewolf
LouiseA
Huds1475 -

*Group D*
Garyinderry -
Centuryg5 -
StuC -
Vikingman -
Scouser -

Everybody is welcome to bid for this very worthy cause :thup:


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds like great fun Birchy 

For those of us "southerners" it may help if you could add handicaps to your descriptions of the players and explain the format


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2014)

Ooh, I don't know where to lay my bet:-Peterlav â€“ Not bad for a blue, canâ€™t bet on a blue, he'll finish the season poorly.
Bluewolf â€“ No chance with that new handicap, 2 scousers in his group (he still has a mental block with scousers due to a previous slaying). 
Valentino â€“ Plays fantastic when a no pressure card, otherwise when it counts.Just mention Lymm.
Podgster â€“ The handicap meeting is tonight, heâ€™ll struggle of his new handicap f 14.
Jack Bfc â€“ Unknown quantity, unknown quality.

*Group B*
Liverbirdie â€“ Modesty forbids me........
Gregbwfc â€“ Big hitter so by design is a tree hugger.
Karl102 -  Will practice too much, being a teacher, so will regress.
Odvan â€“ Everton may get to Wembley, too much overtime for him.
Karl cole â€“ Another newbie, bound to wilt after being too nice to everyone.

*Group C*
NWJocko â€“ he can drive a ball into the next county â€“ he often does.
Chorleychomper â€“ Steady Dave, hasnâ€™t been able to keep his head down since the loss of his nanâ€™s stone bonnet.
Birchy â€“ lessons will be the death of him. 
LouiseA â€“ Weâ€™ll just play courses that have the red tees set at 6,500+.
Huds1475 â€“ Improving colt out of the Davyhulme stable, a breath of wind though and heâ€™s all over the place.

*Group D*
Garyinderry â€“ Fluked it last year by misreading the line on the last, but as he was shaking that much â€“ it went in. Lightning will not strike twice.
Centuryg5 â€“ Century by name, century on his scorecard, unless heâ€™s off 28 â€“ no chance.
StuC â€“ Plays at Lee park off 16, no chance on proper courses.
Vikingman â€“ Heâ€™s from Widnes, play a coastal course, the fresh air will kill him.
Scouser â€“ Heâ€™s just rubbish.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2014)

fundy said:



			Sounds like great fun Birchy 

For those of us "southerners" it may help if you could add handicaps to your descriptions of the players and explain the format
		
Click to expand...

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now :thup:

Brief description of format :-

Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

Group A
 Peterlav (6) -
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - 
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (21) -
 Jack Bfc (tbc) -

Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£5 by Odvan
 Gregbwfc (12) -
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) -
 Karl cole (tbc) -

Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) -
 Birchy (13) - Â£5 by Bluewolf
 LouiseA (15) -
 Huds1475 (23) -

Group D
 Garyinderry (8) -
 Centuryg5 (11) -
 StuC (16) -
 Vikingman (15) -
 Scouser (23) -


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) -
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (21) -
 Jack Bfc (tbc) -

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£5 by Odvan
 Gregbwfc (12) -
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) -
 Karl cole (tbc) -

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) -
 Birchy (13) - Â£5 by Bluewolf
 LouiseA (15) -
 Huds1475 (23) -

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) -
 Centuryg5 (11) -
 StuC (16) -
 Vikingman (15) -
 Scouser (23) - 

Bluewolf has come to his senses and realised his only hope is buying himself :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Bluewolf has come to his senses and realised his only hope is buying himself :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

T'is absolutely true....


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 5, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) -
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJockoi
 Podgster (21) -
 Jack Bfc (tbc) -

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£5 by Odvan
 Gregbwfc (12) -
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) -
 Karl cole (tbc) -

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) - Â£5 by karl102
 Birchy (13) - Â£5 by Bluewolf Â£5 by karl102
 LouiseA (15) -
 Huds1475 (23) -

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) -
 Centuryg5 (11) -
 StuC (16) -
 Vikingman (15) -
 Scouser (23) - 

Bluewolf has come to his senses and realised his only hope is buying himself :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Am flattered chaps, but my latest trip yo the range would tell you otherwise.... I've added m entries coolio


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

Brief description of format :-

Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£5 by Birchy
Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (21) -
Jack Bfc (tbc) -

Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£5 by Odvan
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£5 by Birchy
Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) -
Karl cole (tbc) -

Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) - Â£5 by Karl102
Birchy (13) - Â£6 by Karl102 (needed Â£6 to outbid Bluewolf)
 LouiseA (15) -
Huds1475 (23) -

Group D
 Garyinderry (8) -
Centuryg5 (11) -
StuC (16) -
Vikingman (15) -
Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen  )


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 5, 2014)

Can I bid Â£20 for Qwerty, "forms temporary class is permanent ":thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 5, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

Brief description of format :-

Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£5 by Birchy
Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (21) -
Jack Bfc (tbc) -

Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£5 by Odvan
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£5 by Birchy
Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) -
Karl cole (tbc) -

Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) - Â£5 by Karl102
Birchy (13) - Â£6 by Karl102 (needed Â£6 to outbid Bluewolf)
 LouiseA (15) -
Huds1475 (23) -

Group D
 Garyinderry (8) -
Centuryg5 (11) -
StuC (16) -
Vikingman (15) -
Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen  )
		
Click to expand...

I'll start off the bidding for Podgster with a fiver aswell Birchy.

Would love to see the trophy presentation photos in the canary yellow outfit :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£5 by Birchy
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (21) - Â£5 by NWJocko
 Jack Bfc (tbc) -

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£5 by Odvan
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£5 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) -
 Karl cole (tbc) -

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) - Â£20 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£6 by Karl102 (needed Â£6 to outbid Bluewolf)
 LouiseA (15) -
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£5 by Huds1475
 Centuryg5 (11) -
 StuC (16) -
 Vikingman (15) -
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen ) 

Keep them coming! Dave is saddling the most cash at the moment! :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Mar 5, 2014)

Birchy, I'll outbid ya on Andy......Â£7.50


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

Go on then Coolio... Stick me down for a tenner on Liverbirdie.. These lessons he's having might just help him get rid of that weak slice that he plays with and pick up some much needed distance...


----------



## Odvan (Mar 5, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Go on then Coolio... Stick me down for a tenner on Liverbirdie.. These lessons he's having might just help him get rid of that weak slice that he plays with and pick up some much needed distance...

Click to expand...

OOOOooooooo Outbid! He's yours, definitely ain't worth Â£11...

That said, I'm seemingly not worth Â£1


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

Brief description of format :-

Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£5 by Birchy
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (21) - Â£5 by NWJocko
 Jack Bfc (tbc) -

Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£10 by Bluewolf
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) -
Karl cole (tbc) -

Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) - Â£20 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£6 by Karl102 (needed Â£6 to outbid Bluewolf)
 LouiseA (15) -
Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£5 by Huds1475
 Centuryg5 (11) -
StuC (16) -
Vikingman (15) -
Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen ) 

Things heating up now. Even Peter has had a Â£10 bid


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

Odvan said:



			OOOOooooooo Outbid! He's yours, definitely ain't worth Â£11...

That said, I'm seemingly not worth Â£1 

Click to expand...

I had to bid on myself mate!! It's like receiving a valentines day card from your mum... Does nothing for your confidence at all does it?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 5, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I had to bid on myself mate!! It's like receiving a valentines day card from your mum... Does nothing for your confidence at all does it?

Click to expand...

Haha that's common for the "relationships" that happen in Skem that!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 5, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Can I bid Â£20 for Qwerty, "forms temporary class is permanent ":thup:
		
Click to expand...


Cheers Stu :thup::thup:



Birchy, Could Mrs Qwerty have Â£5 on Louise :fore:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha that's common for the "relationships" that happen in Skem that!
		
Click to expand...

Thats because its a Scouse overflow site....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2014)

Birchy, Podgster is off 24 (I know) I'll bid Â£5 plus Â£1 (call it an Arsenal bid).

I'll have another Â£5 on centuryG5.

Anyone else want a "slice" of me? Thanks, Dan, I think?:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£5 by Birchy
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£6 by Liverbirdie
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£10 by Bluewolf
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) -
 Karl cole (tbc) -

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) - Â£20 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£6 by Karl102 (needed Â£6 to outbid Bluewolf)
 LouiseA (15) - Â£5 by Mrs Qwerty
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£5 by Huds1475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) -
 Vikingman (15) -
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen )


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 5, 2014)

Â£10 on my man podge!!    :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Â£10 on my man podge!!    :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Podge is getting hot!! :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

Brief description of format :-

Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£5 by Birchy
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£10 by Garyinderry
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£10 by Bluewolf
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) -
Karl cole (tbc) -

Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) - Â£20 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£6 by Karl102 (needed Â£6 to outbid Bluewolf)
 LouiseA (15) - Â£5 by Mrs Qwerty
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£5 by Huds1475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) -
Vikingman (15) -
Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen )


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll take a Thai Baht and put it on Scouser.

Sorry, put a "H" in that by mistake.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 5, 2014)

thank you Mrs qwerty, saved me having to back myself.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll open the bidding on Stu with Â£5.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 5, 2014)

Great way to raise money.

I'll bid Â£10 on Birchy, and Â£10 on myself (sad I know!)


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Great way to raise money.

I'll bid Â£10 on Birchy, and Â£10 on myself (sad I know!)
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Peter! I think! Thought id snaffled a bargain with you at a fiver


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£10 by Garyinderry
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£10 by Bluewolf
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) -
 Karl cole (tbc) -

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) - Â£20 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 LouiseA (15) - Â£5 by Mrs Qwerty
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) -
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen )


----------



## Junior (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry Mrs Qwerty but. Im going to bid Â£10 for Lou to take down the big guns !


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£10 by Garyinderry
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£10 by Bluewolf
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) -
 Karl cole (tbc) -

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) - Â£20 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) -
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen )


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 6, 2014)

I will take Odvan and vikingham fiver a piece.  Is there a deadline for when the bidding stops?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			I will take Odvan and vikingham fiver a piece.  Is there a deadline for when the bidding stops?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Josh :thup:

Possibly looking at stopping it at the middle/end of April once the opening matches are likely to have been played by. Gives people plenty of time to put bids and maybe even get a look at one or two of the players early comp results


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£10 by Garyinderry
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£10 by Bluewolf
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) - Â£5 by Chiefio
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) - Â£20 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£5 bu Cheifio
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen )

All players have now got the minimum bid in place, counter bids only from now :whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 6, 2014)

Birchy I will outbid you on Gaz Â£15 :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Birchy I will outbid you on Gaz Â£15 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn (I think  )


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Cheers Glyn (I think  )
		
Click to expand...

If the man had 34 points round Caldy with a bad back he will walk this


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£10 by Garyinderry
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£10 by Bluewolf
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) - Â£5 by Chiefio
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£10 by Qwerty
 Qwerty (9) - Â£20 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£15 by Lincoln quaker
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£5 bu Cheifio
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen )

 All players have now got the minimum bid in place, counter bids only from now


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2014)

Can't we have a "buy them now" price, if so, I'll have 8.37 on bluewolf (handicap pending).


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can't we have a "buy them now" price, if so, I'll have 8.37 on bluewolf (handicap pending).

Click to expand...

If we had a buy it now price he would be paying us 

Watch Houghwood hcaps committee make a mistake and give him 20, bidding wars :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£10 by Garyinderry
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£10 by Bluewolf
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) - Â£5 by Chiefio
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£20 by Birchy
 Qwerty (9) - Â£30 by Gregbwfc
 Birchy (13) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£20 by Gregbwfc
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£5 bu Cheifio
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen )

Some real bids coming in now! :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£10 by Garyinderry
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£10 by Bluewolf
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) - Â£5 by Chiefio
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£20 by Birchy
 Qwerty (9) - Â£40 Stu c
 Birchy (13) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£20 by Gregbwfc
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£5 bu Cheifio
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen )

Some real bids coming in now! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Lou


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£3 by Bluewolf
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£10 by Garyinderry
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£10 by Bluewolf
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) - Â£5 by Chiefio
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£20 by Birchy
 Qwerty (9) - Â£40 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£20 by Gregbwfc
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£5 bu Cheifio
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen )

Cheers Stu :thup: 

Dave is looking like the clear favourite


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can't we have a "buy them now" price, if so, I'll have 8.37 on bluewolf (handicap pending).

Click to expand...

Keep your money in your pocket mate.. I've just stuck an 81 in after dropping 6 shots on the last 3 holes... 3 off the Tee on the 16th, 17th and 18th..:angry:... Not in a happy place at the moment!!!! Beer is on the way...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Keep your money in your pocket mate.. I've just stuck an 81 in after dropping 6 shots on the last 3 holes... 3 off the Tee on the 16th, 17th and 18th..:angry:... Not in a happy place at the moment!!!! Beer is on the way...

Click to expand...

 Don't let it get you down mate. In matchplay, it's having the ability to play as you did in them first 15 holes that matter (what were you 3-4 over)? :thup: Anyway, shouldn't this be posted in the OOB..........:whoo: Go on Birchy, put me down for a tenner on Danny.I have faith in this man.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot for bids Greg & Stu, I think I'd better give my Swing Guru a call :thup:

Where are these bids for me Birchy?I can't see them through the threads.   Hope you've not made them up to turn the screw on me.  It's not that ruthless in group of death is it??


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 6, 2014)

Stick me down for Â£15 on Podgster please Scott  :fore:    Sorry Gaz :cheers:


----------



## Odvan (Mar 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£10 by Bluewolf
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) - Â£5 by Chiefio
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy
		
Click to expand...

Wohooo :whoo:. Cheers Josh, I can only assume that it was a sympathy bid after playing 18 with me.

Have no fear, I shall do your five pounds proud....


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll up the bid on myself to Â£10.

Vastly overpriced but what the hell.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 6, 2014)

15 dabs on Liverbirdie for me bud....


----------



## Odvan (Mar 6, 2014)

It's getting hot in here!


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie is way too cheap, I'll up the sheckles on him to Â£20 Birchy lad :cheers:

Edit, sorry Karl but LB is one of the top favourites surely......:ears:


----------



## karlcole (Mar 6, 2014)

Friend of mine wants to stick Â£10 on me please birchy. Let's hope the handicap committee are generous when they give me mine!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			15 dabs on Liverbirdie for me bud....
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			Liverbirdie is way too cheap, I'll up the sheckles on him to Â£20 Birchy lad :cheers:

Edit, sorry Karl but LB is one of the top favourites surely......:ears:
		
Click to expand...

you utter hobbits!!  In that case, stick Â£25 on NWJocko for me. If he gets the flat stick working he'll be unbeatable.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			you utter hobbits!!  In that case, stick Â£25 on NWJocko for me. If he gets the flat stick working he'll be unbeatable.
		
Click to expand...

Which one....


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Which one.... 

Click to expand...

I'll tell you which one it isn't on Sunday mate.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'll tell you which one it isn't on Sunday mate. 

Click to expand...

Pretty sure I know which one it isn't out of the 2 I have at the moment, not had it on course yet but might bring it on Sunday for a trip down "missed 2 footer" memory lane!! :whoo:

I've accidentally "won" another one on eBay though!!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Pretty sure I know which one it isn't out of the 2 I have at the moment, not had it on course yet but might bring it on Sunday for a trip down "missed 2 footer" memory lane!! :whoo:

I've accidentally "won" another one on eBay though!!
		
Click to expand...

i thought you were in love with the Mizzy putter? Like I told you before, get a TM Spiders Ghost S. It's like cheating (sometimes).


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			i thought you were in love with the Mizzy putter? Like I told you before, get a TM Spiders Ghost S. It's like cheating (sometimes).
		
Click to expand...

I am. I need help!

Have been watching a few of them, don't really like big mallet putters though.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			15 dabs on Liverbirdie for me bud....
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			I am. I need help!

Have been watching a few of them, don't really like big mallet putters though.
		
Click to expand...

does it matter, if the ball falls into the hole??


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 6, 2014)

What's your new one pal?!? My bets a Ping


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 6, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Pretty sure I know which one it isn't out of the 2 I have at the moment, not had it on course yet but might bring it on Sunday for a trip down "missed 2 footer" memory lane!! :whoo:

I've accidentally "won" another one on eBay though!!
		
Click to expand...


What happened to the Mizzy Iain ??   Dont give me any negative vibes on the Mizzy mate, don't put it on the subs bench.
mines on fire on the lounge carpet at the moment.    I thought yours was a stayer?


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 6, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			What's your new one pal?!? My bets a Ping 

Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			does it matter, if the ball falls into the hole??
		
Click to expand...

Irrational but with a big mallet putter I always decelerate thinking I'm going to hit it too hard....

Mizuno one, to be fair, seems to be the best of both worlds. Might have a try with yours on Sunday to see what it's like.

I bid on a Nike Method putter and forgot about it until I got an email saying I'd won it!! Almost an Orka-esque bargain though so not too bothered if I don't like it.....


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 6, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			What happened to the Mizzy Iain ??   Dont give me any negative vibes on the Mizzy mate, don't put it on the subs bench.
mines on fire on the lounge carpet at the moment.    I thought yours was a stayer?
		
Click to expand...

Rest easy sir, Mizuno one is here to stay.

I was taken in by one bargain that I dont think is for me and have accidentally won another one on eBay!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Bloody hell! I nip out for a few hours to college and its turned into Dickinsons real deal!!! :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

Brief description of format :-

Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£10 by Liverbirdie
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) - Â£5 by Chiefio
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£10 by Karlcole's pal

Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£25 by Bluewolf
 Qwerty (9) - Â£40 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£20 by Gregbwfc
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen )

Think ive got all the bids in there


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 6, 2014)

Birchy, your own crowd don't seem to have any faith in you so I will have Â£15 on you as I got outbid on Gaz.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Birchy, your own crowd don't seem to have any faith in you so I will have Â£15 on you as I got outbid on Gaz.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal :thup:

Group of death is the problem :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£10 by Liverbirdie
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl102 (14) - Â£10 by Val
 Odvan (15) - Â£5 by Chiefio
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£10 by Karlcole's pal

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£25 by Bluewolf
 Qwerty (9) - Â£40 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£15 by Lincoln quaker
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£20 by Gregbwfc
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen )


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 6, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Wohooo :whoo:. Cheers Josh, I can only assume that it was a sympathy bid after playing 18 with me.

Have no fear, I shall do your five pounds proud....



Click to expand...

I could tell your just getting warmed up for the season. I've got faith in you.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 6, 2014)

Â£20 on Karl please!  he is going to be tough to beat in matchplay!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

Brief description of format :-

Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£10 by Liverbirdie
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£5 by Chiefio
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£10 by Karlcole's pal

Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£25 by Bluewolf
 Qwerty (9) - Â£40 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£15 by Lincoln quaker
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£25 by Birchy
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen ) 

Added a few more bids of my own :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2014)

Well we've had Birchy's initial vox-pop of each player.

We had my inane ramblings.

What about each player trying to sell themselves, to bring the moolah in. Why will this be your year, are you having lessons, new gear. Lucky elderly ladies bingo millinery re-found in the dog basket? Come on I want to see fighting talk.

Do you look into the other competitors in your groups' eyes and see fear? Will your handicap travel well. do you have a steely resolve. We're you the first to dive to the bottom of the pool for the brick in your pyjamas, were you forged on the council estates of skelmerstown. What have you got?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			What have you got?
		
Click to expand...


:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			:whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

That Nob looks like it's been on the hob.

Davey's cooking, baby!:whoo:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			What have you got?
		
Click to expand...

Matchplay is my forte, my record last season was losng only 2 out of 19 matches I  beat 2 guys both off less than me in the Nike matchplay, I got beaten in it by a guy who holed a 100 yard shot for an eagle! to win the match. Already had one match for the club this year beating a 9 handicapper 4&3 on their own track.

The drawback for me, and I am not moaning about it, is that I will lose some distance advantage with the guys playing off the yellows.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			What have you got?
		
Click to expand...

Grey hair, bit of a belly, and a nervous twitch from watching Everton for 30 years, which seems to resurface when I'm standing over a 3ft putt


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Grey hair, bit of a belly, and a nervous twitch from watching Everton for 30 years, which seems to resurface when I'm standing over a 3ft putt
		
Click to expand...

Arrr, stop felling sorry for him - he's also old enough to remember the good times.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Matchplay is my forte, my record last season was losng only 2 out of 19 matches I  beat 2 guys both off less than me in the Nike matchplay, I got beaten in it by a guy who holed a 100 yard shot for an eagle! to win the match. Already had one match for the club this year beating a 9 handicapper 4&3 on their own track.

The drawback for me, and I am not moaning about it, is that I will lose some distance advantage with the guys playing off the yellows.
		
Click to expand...

You wont lose any advantage. All ties will be calculated under Congu guidelines with the tees with the lowest scratch score receiving the difference.

No feeble excuses for losing, even for you in this format :ears:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 10, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap but looking low) - Â£10 by Liverbirdie
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£5 by Chiefio
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£10 by Karlcole's pal

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£25 by Bluewolf
 Qwerty (9) - Â£40 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£15 by Lincoln quaker
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£25 by Birchy
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen ) 

Grand total of Â£254 in bids so far, Fantastic response to this :thup:

Any more bids on the horizon??  

Odvan is a stonking bargain currently at Â£5, he will do some damage. 

NWJocko shoots +3 at weekend despite holing nothing!

Liverbirdie has a new swing and is hitting the ball very straight now and add to that he is the luckiest golfer I have ever met he could be a winner!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll bid Â£15 on bluewolf.

Just because he's a wiganer, and they are in superb form at present :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			I'll bid Â£15 on bluewolf.

Just because he's a wiganer, and they are in superb form at present :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit early to be drinking isn't it Mr Brown? 

Thanks for the confidence mate.. I'll do my best to deserve it..:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 10, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			I'll bid Â£15 on bluewolf.

Just because he's a wiganer, and they are in superb form at present :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fella :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 10, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£10 BY NWJocko
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£5 by Chiefio
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£10 by Karlcole's pal

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£25 by Bluewolf
 Qwerty (9) - Â£40 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£15 by Lincoln quaker
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£25 by Birchy
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£5 by Liverbirdie
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen ) 

 Grand total of Â£259 in bids so far, Fantastic response to this 

 Any more bids on the horizon??  

 Odvan is a stonking bargain currently at Â£5, he will do some damage. 

 NWJocko shoots +3 at weekend despite holing nothing!

 Liverbirdie has a new swing and is hitting the ball very straight now and add to that he is the luckiest golfer I have ever met he could be a winner!


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 10, 2014)

How do we sort venues out for the matches?

Does anyone play at "home" or are you after neutral venues.

If its neutral venues if anyone fancies playing their match at Blundells provided we can sort out agreeable dates I'll happily sign people in.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			How do we sort venues out for the matches?

Does anyone play at "home" or are you after neutral venues.

If its neutral venues if anyone fancies playing their match at Blundells provided we can sort out agreeable dates I'll happily sign people in.
		
Click to expand...

I think Birchy is going to see if we can get some deals and try to get 8-10 matches played in one sitting (16-20 golfers), but that is optional and will depend on dates for some people. After that it will be to be decided between each pair, you can play neutral, home or away, but no-one is drawn at home.

I'm gonna wait and see what options birchy offers, but me and Odvan may play ours at Houghwood, as none of us have played there, so a neutral track. Same here for Blundells, so may take up that offer, possibly.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll go Â£7.50 on Centuryg5 and Â£7.50 on the bargain that is, errr, I.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£20 BY Karl102
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£10 by Karlcole's pal

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£25 by Bluewolf
 Qwerty (9) - Â£40 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£15 by Lincoln quaker
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£25 by Birchy
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen ) 

 Grand total of Â£274 in bids so far, Fantastic response to this 

 Any more bids on the horizon?? 

 Odvan is a stonking bargain currently at Â£7.50, he will do some damage. 

 NWJocko shoots +3 at weekend despite holing nothing!

 Liverbirdie has a new swing and is hitting the ball very straight now and add to that he is the luckiest golfer I have ever met he could be a winner! 

Keep them coming! Thanks to all who have participated in the bidding so far!! :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2014)

Just so you know I am off 24 not 23


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Just so you know I am off 24 not 23 

Click to expand...

Oooo could this ignite a bidding war?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Oooo could this ignite a bidding war? 

Click to expand...

No.......


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			No.......
		
Click to expand...

Harsh but true...... 

Let's look at the heads on my wall.... 

Some big names... Or is that big people 

Stu_c
Lb


And my good old mate from Skem


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 11, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Harsh but true...... 

Let's look at the heads on my wall.... 

Some big names... Or is that big people 

Stu_c
Lb


And my good old mate from Skem
		
Click to expand...

Even a broken clock is right twice a day mate.... Unless it's a digital...

When you see my new handicap you'll be wishing you were in my group...


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2014)

I've heard it's gonna be low


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 11, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I've heard it's gonna be low
		
Click to expand...

Lower than your Tee Box banter mate....


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Lower than your Tee Box banter mate....

Click to expand...

I set the bar high........ 

Elephant and   pencil come to mind


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

Brief description of format :-

Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£20 BY Karl102
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£10 by Liverbirdie
 Karl cole (tbc) - Â£10 by Karlcole's pal

Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£30 by Birchy
 Qwerty (9) - Â£40 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£15 by Lincoln quaker
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (23) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen ) 

Grand total of Â£286.50 in bids so far, Fantastic response to this  :whoo:

Any more bids on the horizon??


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2014)

I will be bidding strategically


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I will be bidding strategically
		
Click to expand...

Is that invisibly? Like the .......



York Weekend

Heads on my wall to follow 

:ears:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Is that invisibly? Like the .......



York Weekend

Heads on my wall to follow 

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Funny u ain't ya


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 11, 2014)

When does the bidding finish?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			When does the bidding finish?
		
Click to expand...

Im going to close it on Easter Monday i think. Plenty time and everybody should have played a comp or two then so buyers can see the form of some players lol.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I've heard it's gonna be low
		
Click to expand...

Not as low as your bids so far.............:blah:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not as low as your bids so far.............:blah:
		
Click to expand...

Don't u worry about that


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£20 BY Karl102
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (12) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£10 by Liverbirdie
 Jpenno (20) - NEW PLAYER SO GET YOUR BIDS IN 

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£30 by Birchy
 Qwerty (6) - HANDICAP NOW 6 SO BIDDING RESET
 Birchy (13) - Â£15 by Lincoln quaker
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 StuC (16) - Â£5 by LouiseA
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (24) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen ) 

Just a note or two. We've got a new player in Jpenno to replace KarlCole.

Qwerty has also had a major handicap change so bidding reset for him.

Happy bidding!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm still 24 not 23


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I'm still 24 not 23
		
Click to expand...

Ok Dogtanian sorted


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

Brief description of format :-

Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£10 by Liverbirdie
 Jpenno (20) - 

Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£30 by Birchy
 Qwerty (6) - 
 Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (24) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen ) 

More bids! :whoo: thanks guys


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£10 by Liverbirdie
 Jpenno (20) - 

Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£30 by Birchy
 Qwerty (6) - Â£25 by Val
Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (24) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen )


----------



## Birchy (Mar 25, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£10 by Liverbirdie
 Jpenno (20) - 

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£30 by Birchy
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (24) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen ) 

Running total of Â£291.50, thanks for your bids! Can we break the Â£300 barrier? :whoo:

*CLOSING DATE FOR BIDS IS EASTER MONDAY *


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2014)

Bump. One week today the bidding closes so get your bids in!! :whoo:


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 14, 2014)

Â£35 on NWJ pal.... Sorry


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Â£35 on NWJ pal.... Sorry 

Click to expand...

Boooooo 

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£10 by Peterlav
 Bluewolf (6/7 cards in for new hcap) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£10 by Liverbirdie
 Jpenno (20) - 

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£35 by Karl102
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (24) - Â£3 by Birchy (need compensation just in case a miracle does happen ) 

 Running total of Â£296.50, thanks for your bids! Can we break the Â£300 barrier? 

CLOSING DATE FOR BIDS IS EASTER MONDAY


----------



## thepodgster (Apr 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Running total of Â£296.50, thanks for your bids! Can we break the Â£300 barrier? 

CLOSING DATE FOR BIDS IS EASTER MONDAY
		
Click to expand...

We certainly can.......................... Â£3.51 on Scouser


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			We certainly can.......................... Â£3.51 on Scouser
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Cheers Steve :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 14, 2014)

I will go Â£5 on Scouser.  Will any games be played before next Monday?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			I will go Â£5 on Scouser.  Will any games be played before next Monday?
		
Click to expand...

Theres a couple this Friday at Ormskirk I think. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2014)

Bid of Â£5.01 on Scouser by a mystery bidder


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Bid of Â£5.01 on Scouser by a mystery bidder 

Click to expand...

Must be his new bird...........


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Must be his new bird...........
		
Click to expand...

Is it really fair letting blind people bid on things they cant even see?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Is it really fair letting blind people bid on things they cant even see? 

Click to expand...

She's not blind, I saw her on the praccy ground with him last week and we could both see her drives going past his.:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2014)

Seeing as some chunners have taken my bid on NWJ :angry:. put me down for Â£20 on Peterlav and a fiver on JPenno cos he looks lonely....


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2014)

I can't believe no one has outbid me on Podgster, The North west King of Kings


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 14, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I can't believe no one has outbid me on Podgster, The North west King of Kings 

Click to expand...

It's gonna be like ebay mate, its what happens in the last few seconds that count.

Maybe we should have a "buy a bandit now" price.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 15, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£20 by Bluewolf
 Bluewolf (6) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£3 by Birchy

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£10 by Liverbirdie
 Jpenno (20) - Â£5 by Bluewolf

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£35 by Karl102
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£3 by Huds1475

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (24) - Â£5.01 by mystery bidder

 Running total of Â£313.51, thanks for your bids! Â£300 barrier now broken :whoo:

*CLOSING DATE FOR BIDS IS EASTER MONDAY *


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 15, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Scouser (24) - Â£5.01 by mystery bidder

  [/B]
		
Click to expand...

No wonder they kept there bid a secret, an increase of a penny!  What a cheapskate!  I will take it up to Â£10.


----------



## thepodgster (Apr 15, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			No wonder they kept there bid a secret, an increase of a penny!  What a cheapskate!  I will take it up to Â£10.
		
Click to expand...

Have you met Scouser??????

Birchy, is there a time for the cut off on Easter Monday??????


----------



## Birchy (Apr 16, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Have you met Scouser??????

Birchy, is there a time for the cut off on Easter Monday??????
		
Click to expand...

10pm in the evening I will do it. I will be definitely home at that time so probably best.

Mystery bidder has upped to Â£10.01 on the cueball :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 16, 2014)

Cant have Huds havng money on himself, I put up Â£5 and Â£5 of Jack too.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 16, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£20 by Bluewolf
 Bluewolf (6) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£10 by Liverbirdie
 Jpenno (20) - Â£5 by Bluewolf

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£35 by Karl102
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (24) - Â£10.01 by mystery bidder

 Running total of Â£322.51, thanks for your bids! Â£300 barrier now broken 

CLOSING DATE FOR BIDS IS EASTER MONDAY


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2014)

BUMP

I have extended this by 24 hours to 10pm closing time tonight. I was too late to bump the thread last night! 

Any last bids please get them in :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£20 by Bluewolf
 Bluewolf (6) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£12.50 by Chieifo
 Jpenno (20) - Â£5 by Bluewolf

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£35 by Karl102
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (24) - Â£10.01 by mystery bidder

 Running total of Â£325.01, thanks for your bids! Â£300 barrier now broken 

 CLOSING DATE FOR BIDS IS EASTER MONDAY


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2014)

Did I win odvan, with my ebayesque 9.59 bid?


----------



## peterlav (Apr 22, 2014)

Only just seen this, is it too late to bid?


----------



## Odvan (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did I win odvan, with my ebayesque 9.59 bid?

Click to expand...

It appears you didn't Sire, I am no longer your bi@tch


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2014)

Odvan said:



			It appears you didn't Sire, I am no longer your bi@tch 

Click to expand...

Sadly I got a late PM bid from him, you are indeed still his biatch :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2014)

Bid status and ive now put handicaps in brackets now 

 Brief description of format :-

 Matchplay group stage. Points for winning matches, holes and getting halves. All points affect your ranking for the final. Higher ranking after matchplay has better chance to win. A bit like the fedex cup style ranking where the higher ranked have better chance to win but people from lower on leaderboard can still win with a good day and a bit of luck.

 Group A
 Peterlav (6) - Â£20 by Bluewolf
 Bluewolf (6) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
 Odvan (15) - Â£15 by Liverbirdie
 Jpenno (20) - Â£5 by Bluewolf

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£35 by Karl102
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (24) - Â£10.01 by mystery bidder

 Running total of Â£327.51, thanks for your bids! Â£300 barrier now broken 

BIDDING CLOSED !!!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Only just seen this, is it too late to bid?
		
Click to expand...

Will let you stick a bid in Peter if you like but will have to offer the person you outbid a chance to up theirs to keep it fair etc. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2014)

Peterlav (6) - Â£20 by Bluewolf
 Bluewolf (6) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
*Odvan (15) - Â£15 by Liverbirdie PAID*
 Jpenno (20) - Â£5 by Bluewolf

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£35 by Karl102
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
 Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (24) - Â£10.01 by mystery bidder

Can people advise when they are ready to pay for their merchandise and I will advise where to send the money :thup:

Got until June to pay so anytime before then is fine, thanks to everybody for the great effort. :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Apr 23, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Sadly I got a late PM bid from him, you are indeed still his biatch :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

oh tits.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2014)

Odvan said:



			oh tits.
		
Click to expand...

 Right Biatch, get practicing - I want daily updates.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for this, raising even more money :cheers:

With this and the money already sponsored we're at around Â£1600 :thup:


----------



## chellie (Apr 23, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Thanks to everyone for this, raising even more money :cheers:

With this and the money already sponsored we're at around Â£1600 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's a great amount so far guys:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 23, 2014)

when do you want the money paying and who to?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2014)

louise_a said:



			when do you want the money paying and who to?
		
Click to expand...

Can you put it to the charity site in my signature please Louise? Anytime before June is good.


----------



## peterlav (Apr 23, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Will let you stick a bid in Peter if you like but will have to offer the person you outbid a chance to up theirs to keep it fair etc. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

My fault, not fair to outbid anyone now. Doesn't feel right not contributing, let me know where to send money and I'll make a donation


----------



## Birchy (Apr 24, 2014)

peterlav said:



			My fault, not fair to outbid anyone now. Doesn't feel right not contributing, let me know where to send money and I'll make a donation
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Peter. You can put it through the charity site which is in my signature. :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Apr 29, 2014)

Birchy,

Pin-Seeker will be sticking in Â£30 notes from my successful bet with him, please class Â£7.50 as my bid money for Centuryg5 and the remaining Â£22.50 is to go into you fundraising pot :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 29, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Birchy,

Pin-Seeker will be sticking in Â£30 notes from my successful bet with him, please class Â£7.50 as my bid money for Centuryg5 and the remaining Â£22.50 is to go into you fundraising pot :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Superb stuff mate. Tell the class the bet please


----------



## Odvan (Apr 29, 2014)

Simply Southampton to finish in the top ten - was originally for a dozen z stars...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 30, 2014)

Peterlav (6) - Â£20 by Bluewolf
 Bluewolf (6) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
 Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
*Odvan (15) - Â£15 by Liverbirdie PAID*
 Jpenno (20) - Â£5 by Bluewolf

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£35 by Karl102
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
*Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan PAID*
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (24) - Â£10.01 by mystery bidder

 Can people advise when they are ready to pay for their merchandise and I will advise where to send the money 

 Got until June to pay so anytime before then is fine, thanks to everybody for the great effort.


----------



## Birchy (May 16, 2014)

Peterlav (6) - Â£20 by Bluewolf
 Bluewolf (6) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
*Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy PAID*
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
*Odvan (15) - Â£15 by Liverbirdie PAID*
 Jpenno (20) - Â£5 by Bluewolf

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£35 by Karl102
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
*Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan PAID*
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
 Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman
 Scouser (24) - Â£10.01 by mystery bidder

 Can people advise when they are ready to pay for their merchandise and I will advise where to send the money 

BUMP Reminder for paymensts :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 13, 2014)

Peterlav (6) - Â£20 by Bluewolf
 Bluewolf (6) - Â£15 by PBrown
 Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group B
 Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko
*Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy PAID*
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
*Odvan (15) - Â£15 by Liverbirdie PAID*
 Jpenno (20) - Â£5 by Bluewolf

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£35 by Karl102
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
 Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
*Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan PAID*
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
* Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman*
* Scouser (24) - Â£10.01 by mystery bidder PAID*

BUMP to remind people about payment for this.

Please contact me for payment details.

Need payment by end of June please :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 19, 2014)

Peterlav (6) - Â£20 by Bluewolf
 Bluewolf (6) - Â£15 by PBrown
*Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc PAID*
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
 Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group B
* Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko PAID*
*Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy PAID*
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
*Odvan (15) - Â£15 by Liverbirdie PAID*
 Jpenno (20) - Â£5 by Bluewolf

 Group C
 NWJocko (7) - Â£35 by Karl102
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
* Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc PAID*
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
 Huds1475 (23) - Â£5 by LouiseA

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
*Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan PAID*
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102
*Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman PAID*
*Scouser (24) - Â£10.01 by mystery bidder PAID*

 BUMP to remind people about payment for this.

 Please contact me for payment details.

 Need payment by end of June please


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 21, 2014)

Paid on the vigin website pal...


----------



## Birchy (Jun 21, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Paid on the vigin website pal...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jun 21, 2014)

Just transferred Â£10.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 1, 2014)

Peterlav (6) - Â£20 by Bluewolf
 Bluewolf (6) - Â£15 by PBrown
*Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc PAID*
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
* Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£5 by LouiseA PAID*

 Group B
* Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko PAID
Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy PAID*
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
*Odvan (15) - Â£15 by Liverbirdie PAID*
 Jpenno (20) - Â£5 by Bluewolf

 Group C
*NWJocko (7) - Â£35 by Karl102 PAID*
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
*Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc PAID*
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior
*Huds1475 (23) - Â£5 by LouiseA PAID*

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
*Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan PAID
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102 PAID*
*Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman PAID
Scouser (24) - Â£10.01 by mystery bidder PAID*

 BUMP to remind people about payment for this.

 Please contact me for payment details.

 Need payment by end of June please 

*Just chasing the last few payments now people, please get In touch about it asap.*


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll send the money over this afternoon mate. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 1, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'll send the money over this afternoon mate. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 3, 2014)

*Peterlav (6) - Â£20 by Bluewolf PAID
 Bluewolf (6) - Â£15 by PBrown PAID
Valentino (14) - Â£25 BY Gregbwfc PAID*
 Podgster (24) - Â£15 by Qwerty
*Jack Bfc (tbc) - Â£5 by LouiseA PAID*

 Group B
*Liverbirdie (6) - Â£20 by NWJocko PAID
 Gregbwfc (11) - Â£10 by Birchy PAID*
 Karl102 (14) - Â£20 by Garyinderry
*Odvan (15) - Â£15 by Liverbirdie PAID
 Jpenno (20) - Â£5 by Bluewolf PAID*

 Group C
*NWJocko (7) - Â£35 by Karl102 PAID*
 Qwerty (6) - Â£35 by StuC
*Birchy (13) - Â£25 by Gregwfc PAID
 LouiseA (15) - Â£10 by Junior PAID
Huds1475 (23) - Â£5 by LouiseA PAID*

 Group D
 Garyinderry (8) - Â£30 by Huds475
*Centuryg5 (11) - Â£7.50 by Odvan PAID
 StuC (16) - Â£10 by Karl102 PAID
Vikingman (15) - Â£10 by Vikingman PAID
 Scouser (24) - Â£10.01 by mystery bidder PAID*

 BUMP to remind people about payment for this.

 Please contact me for payment details.

 Need payment by end of June please 

Just chasing the last few payments now people, please get In touch about it asap.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 3, 2014)

pm me your bank details. ill throw it in tomorrow !


----------

